
Jumper, fast, lightweight pathfinding Lua library for grid-based games - ryonaba
http://github.com/Yonaba/Jumper
======
jakemor
Would love to use this in a Corona SDK project!

~~~
ryonaba
Some people already did, and it seems to be working flawlessly ;)

